# Die Leistung des Computers ist eingeschränkt - Meldung deaktivieren?!



## Murphy (2. Mai 2012)

*Die Leistung des Computers ist eingeschränkt - Meldung deaktivieren?!*

Nabend zusammen.

Undzwar wird mir immer wieder bei BF3 die Meldung angezeigt, dass die Leistung des Computers eingeschränkt ist. Was aber absolut nicht der Fall sein kann. Ich habe nun schon bei Google gesucht, dort aber noch nicht die richtige Lösung gefunden. 
Wie kann ich die Meldung deaktivieren? In den Einstellungen ist dies doch sicherlich versteckt.


----------



## mae1cum77 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Leistung des Computers ist eingeschränkt - Meldung deaktivieren?!*

Hallo!
Ist das eine Meldung des Spiels oder von Windows? Wenn ich mir Deine Signatur anschaue, wirkt die Meldung etwas absurd.
MfG


----------



## theoturtle (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Leistung des Computers ist eingeschränkt - Meldung deaktivieren?!*

Probier mal im BIOS die Onboard Graka abzuschalten. Könnte sein dass das Board (absurderweise <-schönes Wort) versucht zwischen den Grakas hin und her zu schalten. Und gib wieder Statusbericht. Könnte dann eventuell auch mit einem Chipsatz-Treiberupdate behoben werden falls es das ist.


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Leistung des Computers ist eingeschränkt - Meldung deaktivieren?!*

es ist zwar nur mäßig wahrscheinlich, aber falls deine cpu automatisch undervoltet wenn sie im normalen windows-betrieb eh nur chillt, könnte bf3 diese werte auslesen und als zu schwach bewerten  

das erinnert mich an meine cod4 installation, die mir wegen undervolting, turbo etc. bei jedem start erzählt dass ich ne neue hardware hätte und die einstellungen neu machen sollte ...


----------



## Murphy (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Leistung des Computers ist eingeschränkt - Meldung deaktivieren?!*

Diese Meldung kommt von Windows wenn ich Bf3 zocke. Und ich wüsste nicht, dass die Onboard Grafik aktiviert ist.


----------



## mae1cum77 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Leistung des Computers ist eingeschränkt - Meldung deaktivieren?!*

Ist eine Meldung von Aero und kann von zu kleiner oder fehlender Auslagerungsdatei kommen. Googlen ergab, daß Du nicht allein bist, mit dem Problem.


----------



## Murphy (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Leistung des Computers ist eingeschränkt - Meldung deaktivieren?!*

Gibt es denn eine Möglichkeit, diese Meldung in den Universen der Einstellungen von Windows zu deaktivieren?


----------



## mae1cum77 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Leistung des Computers ist eingeschränkt - Meldung deaktivieren?!*

Abstellen läßt sich die Meldung afaik nicht. Was Du versuchen kannst:
# Leistungsindex aktualisieren
# in den Leistungsoptionen die Visuellen Effekte auf  "Für optimale Darstellung anpassen" oder "Benutzerdefiniert"
# Größe der Auslagerungsdatei anpassen, kann durchaus sein, daß BF3 auf einer gewissen Größe besteht


----------



## Murphy (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Leistung des Computers ist eingeschränkt - Meldung deaktivieren?!*

Also mein Leistungsindex ist auf 7,8.
Die Leistungsoption habe ich nun auf "Benutzerdefiniert" gestellt.
Auf welche Größe soll ich die Auslagerunsdatei anpassen? 1024MB?


----------



## mae1cum77 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Leistung des Computers ist eingeschränkt - Meldung deaktivieren?!*

2048 MB sollten auf jeden reichen.
Interessant ist, daß der Fehler selbst bei ähnlichen Systemen, bei dem einen auftaucht aber bei dem anderen nicht .


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Leistung des Computers ist eingeschränkt - Meldung deaktivieren?!*

WTF?! bei 8gb ram hat er normalerweise 16gb auslagerungsdatei! da passt das ganze verdammte spiel inklusive installationsdateien und laufzeitdaten rein!!!! 

es sei denn, du hast da schon mal was dran rumgebastelt


----------



## mae1cum77 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Leistung des Computers ist eingeschränkt - Meldung deaktivieren?!*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> WTF?! bei 8gb ram hat er normalerweise 16gb auslagerungsdatei! da passt das ganze verdammte spiel inklusive installationsdateien und laufzeitdaten rein!!!!
> 
> es sei denn, du hast da schon mal was dran rumgebastelt


 Bei SSD-Besitzern ist die Auslagerung oft deaktiviert, das kann zu Problemen führen.


----------



## davidof2001 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Leistung des Computers ist eingeschränkt - Meldung deaktivieren?!*

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem mit einem sehr sehr ähnlichen System. Irgendwann hat es mir gereicht und ich habe in den Eigenschaften der "bf3.exe" unter dem Reiter "Kompatibilität" ein paar Häkchen gemacht. Und zwar bei "Visuelle Designs deaktivieren" und bei "Desktopgestaltung deaktivieren". Somit schaltet Windows alles an Designs und Schnick Schnack ab sobald Battlefield 3 gestartet wird. Und wenn das Spiel beendet wird, schaltet sich alles nach einer Minute im Idle wieder ein.


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Leistung des Computers ist eingeschränkt - Meldung deaktivieren?!*



mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Bei SSD-Besitzern ist die Auslagerung oft deaktiviert, das kann zu Problemen führen.



oh, wusste ich gar nicht  aber warum deaktiviert man die auslagerung ???

@davidof2001: gute problemlösung  bringt den TS hoffentlich weiter


----------



## mae1cum77 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Leistung des Computers ist eingeschränkt - Meldung deaktivieren?!*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> oh, wusste ich gar nicht  aber warum deaktiviert man die auslagerung ???


 Um Schreibzugriffe auf die SSD zu minimieren, ähnlich wie bei Defragmentierung, die auch eher schadet als nutzt.


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Leistung des Computers ist eingeschränkt - Meldung deaktivieren?!*



mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Um Schreibzugriffe auf die SSD zu minimieren, ähnlich wie bei Defragmentierung, die auch eher schadet als nutzt.




okay, wegen der begrenzten lebensdauer von SSDs macht das sinn. 

hmm, wenn du viel daten bewegst (und viel installierst und deinstallierst) ist die defragmentierung schon sehr sinnvoll, aber sie muss wirklich nicht täglich sein


----------



## mae1cum77 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Leistung des Computers ist eingeschränkt - Meldung deaktivieren?!*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> okay, wegen der begrenzten lebensdauer von SSDs macht das sinn.
> 
> hmm, wenn du viel daten bewegst (und viel installierst und deinstallierst) ist die defragmentierung schon sehr sinnvoll, aber sie muss wirklich nicht täglich sein


 Durch die Art und Weise, wie die Daten auf der SSD gespeichert werden, entfällt die Notwendigkeit zur Defragmentierung. Ist nicht wie bei Magnetplatten (HDD), wo der Lesekopf die, über die Platte verstreuten, Daten ansteuern muß, was Zeit kostet.


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Leistung des Computers ist eingeschränkt - Meldung deaktivieren?!*

ja bei SSDs ist das klar, ich dachte du beziehst das auf festplatten allgemein


----------



## Murphy (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Leistung des Computers ist eingeschränkt - Meldung deaktivieren?!*



davidof2001 schrieb:


> Ich hatte das gleiche Problem mit einem sehr sehr ähnlichen System. Irgendwann hat es mir gereicht und ich habe in den Eigenschaften der "bf3.exe" unter dem Reiter "Kompatibilität" ein paar Häkchen gemacht. Und zwar bei "Visuelle Designs deaktivieren" und bei "Desktopgestaltung deaktivieren". Somit schaltet Windows alles an Designs und Schnick Schnack ab sobald Battlefield 3 gestartet wird. Und wenn das Spiel beendet wird, schaltet sich alles nach einer Minute im Idle wieder ein.


 
Funktioniert wie gewollt. Perfekt, Danke 

Edit:
Was nur leider nicht funktioniert. Wenn ich BF3 beendet habe, dann ist das Design nicht das welches ich vorher hatte.


----------



## stolle80 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Leistung des Computers ist eingeschränkt - Meldung deaktivieren?!*

Dann lass es an und kick die blöde Meldung immer wech.

Seit meiner neuen Grafikk. kommt die Meldung gar nicht mehr hat das vielleicht was mit VRam zu tun?


----------



## davidof2001 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Leistung des Computers ist eingeschränkt - Meldung deaktivieren?!*



Murphy schrieb:


> Funktioniert wie gewollt. Perfekt, Danke
> 
> Edit:
> Was nur leider nicht funktioniert. Wenn ich BF3 beendet habe, dann ist das Design nicht das welches ich vorher hatte.


 

Bei mir dauert es ein kleines Weilchen bis sich das Aero Design wieder einstellt.


----------



## mseelmann (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Leistung des Computers ist eingeschränkt - Meldung deaktivieren?!*

Auch ich bekomme diese Meldung mehr oder weniger unmotiviert, sprich nichts Speicheraufwändiges passiert.
Aufgrund der Tipps hab ich auch die Größe der Auslagerungsdatei geprüft, ist aber bereits auf 3326 GB ( automatisch verwaltet ), kann es also auch nicht sein.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Leistung des Computers ist eingeschränkt - Meldung deaktivieren?!*

du hast 3,3 TB auslagerungsdatei ?!  du meintest 3326 Mb oder?


----------

